# Variant in the litter?



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Think I may have a variant in tassys litter.They are 3 weeks now and there is one who has little ear tufts, hair is around 1cm in length on the paws,back legs and tail are fluffy if I run my fingers through the hair its higher than my fingers if you get me.

No mum and dad are not tested for the LH gene.

I have seen fluffy brit kits who when grown are normal haired,this just seems well not like something iv seen.

I guess ill know for sure in next few weeks shes a sealpoint if she is variant she will be very pretty.

Ill take pics over the weekend but just wondered what others thought..NorthenDarkness where are you!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Oooohhh, this is an interesting twist.
Is the longhair gene recessive?

It need not be, though, spontaneous mutations do occur every now and then.

I am looking forward to photos of the kittens....
Especially this little surprise.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha ha yes jiskefet.
If both mum and dad are shorthairs but both carry LH it is possible.

Ill do pics hopefully tomorrow.

We only have two kittens left now and today at 3 weeks they tucked right into some NI :thumbup: Might give mum a bit of a rest.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hmmmmm very very interesting, ......i love the variants,might come and catnap her if she is lol....:ihih:_


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _hmmmmm very very interesting, ......i love the variants,might come and catnap her if she is lol....:ihih:_


Hands off, I was first!!!!!
Though I bet she isn't going anywhere, if she is a longhair.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Hands off, I was first!!!!!
> Though I bet she isn't going anywhere, if she is a longhair.


He he did you read my mind


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Sounds like she's going to be a beauty!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Seal point variant.... She will be beautiful


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Milly13 said:


> Seal point variant.... She will be beautiful


Yeah milly13 I hope she is but ooooh im already keeping a lilac bi point out of this litter


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yeah milly13 I hope she is but ooooh im already keeping a lilac bi point out of this litter


You keep the Lh, I will have the bi point lol


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh what a lovely surprise! What a cuttie.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Ooooooooh can't wait to see her!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbup1:

You're lucky, I want a cream or blue and white bicolour longhair, otherwise the catnapping bag would be on its way to yours right away................. :ihih::drool:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> You keep the Lh, I will have the bi point lol


Ha ha :dita:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Ha ha :dita:


Now that's not nice pmsl


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok what do you think fluffy or variant?









































1min more pics to follow


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

And more....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

This is the fluffy kit next to other litter mates.








Ok Cosmills these are specially for you the kitten with the blue collar.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

In my highly-experienced opinon of variants and fluffies, this kitten definitely comes within that greatly sought-after class of Cutie-Pie


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Deb1 said:


> In my highly-experienced opinon of variants and fluffies, this kitten definitely comes within that greatly sought-after class of Cutie-Pie


I know and I now cant keep her as all 3 sealpoint are now booked :cryin:

Only the boy left now.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG what beauties:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> OMG what beauties:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Thanx jo


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow shes gorgeous, i would be keeping her if you wanted to go down the long hair path.
these are my BLH kittens as babies._


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> This is the fluffy kit next to other litter mates.
> View attachment 111963
> 
> 
> ...


Wot a beauty ... Oh I have butterflies ... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _wow shes gorgeous, i would be keeping her if you wanted to go down the long hair path.
> these are my BLH kittens as babies._


Thanx for pics they will help as this little one grows,iv just sent pics to a friend who breeds and she thinks she could well be variant.

I would have kept her colliemerles but the last sealpoint was booked this morning so I cant now,and plus I don't know if my other two boys carry the LH gene anyhow.If I got another though I sould deffo keep it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Wot a beauty ... Oh I have butterflies ... :thumbup::thumbup:


Glad you like


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Two breeders I know have got back to me and think shes variant.:001_wub: Feeling so gutted I let her go.My only hope is that some one backs out!..Slim chance.

This darling is going to live with Cosmills and will be called Laikenslove banshee aka Sapphire.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

omg they are gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub:
cosmills you are one very lucky person - and i'm extremely jealous but very happy for you really


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> omg they are gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub:
> cosmills you are one very lucky person - and i'm extremely jealous but very happy for you really


Arrrrh sweet.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> This is the fluffy kit next to other litter mates.
> View attachment 111963
> 
> 
> ...





we love bsh's said:


> Two breeders I know have got back to me and think shes variant.:001_wub: Feeling so gutted I let her go.My only hope is that some one backs out!..Slim chance.
> 
> This darling is going to live with Cosmills and will be called Laikenslove banshee aka Sapphire.
> View attachment 111975


Come to moma.... Baby... :001_tt1:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

cats galore said:


> omg they are gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub:
> cosmills you are one very lucky person - and i'm extremely jealous but very happy for you really


Thank you ...CG ... She will be spoilt rotten ... Cannot wait ... X


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well the last couple backed out or should I say want the people I was looking for sooo...im keeping her whoop whoop.Now to tell OH he he.

3 of my breeder friends have said she looks variant and commented that she looks very cute coming from them means a lot they have been doing this a lot longer than me.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

She certainly looks different to the others in the litter.

Reminds me of an SAA litter last year, where it became clear quite early on (around 3-4 weeks) that one was bigger and more 'poofy' than the others. He looked just like this little beauty- fur wise- and sure enough, became a little fluff ball! 

Glad you're keeping her so we can watch her grow up :001_tt1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> She certainly looks different to the others in the litter.
> 
> Reminds me of an SAA litter last year, where it became clear quite early on (around 3-4 weeks) that one was bigger and more 'poofy' than the others. He looked just like this little beauty- fur wise- and sure enough, became a little fluff ball!
> 
> Glad you're keeping her so we can watch her grow up :001_tt1:


Yes will be great watching her grow.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so glad you are keeping her, i would love a colourpoint variant some day. cant wait to watch her grow.:001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _so glad you are keeping her, i would love a colourpoint variant some day. cant wait to watch her grow.:001_wub::001_wub:_


Im so glad to cm suppose I was looking for an excuse to keep her


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Well the last couple backed out or should I say want the people I was looking for sooo...im keeping her whoop whoop.Now to tell OH he he.
> 
> 3 of my breeder friends have said she looks variant and commented that she looks very cute coming from them means a lot they have been doing this a lot longer than me.


I would love a BLH !!! I can't wait to see this beauty grow !! :001_wub:

Colliemerles..... You are greedy having TWO !!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> I would love a BLH !!! I can't wait to see this beauty grow !! :001_wub:
> 
> Colliemerles..... You are greedy having TWO !!


Shes really really really greedy shes got 3!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Shes really really really greedy shes got 3!


Arrrrrgh !!!! That's it, I cannot be friends with her anymore!  I want her black one :001_wub:

I'm chuckling away at you hoping someone would " back out " and then lo and behold " someone......backed out " :devil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> Arrrrrgh !!!! That's it, I cannot be friends with her anymore!  I want her black one :001_wub:
> 
> I'm chuckling away at you hoping someone would " back out " and then lo and behold " someone......backed out " :devil: :lol: :lol:


lolol :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> NorthenDarkness where are you!


I'm here, late as usual. Congratulations, you indeed seem to have a longhair there. Adorable!:001_wub:

This is what my longhairs looked like as kittens


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> I'm here, late as usual. Congratulations, you indeed seem to have a longhair there. Adorable!:001_wub:


Oh do you think so ...great! Nice to see you are finally here :thumbup1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> I'm here, late as usual. Congratulations, you indeed seem to have a longhair there. Adorable!:001_wub:
> 
> This is what my longhairs looked like as kittens


Arrh cute.How old were they there and is the cp a seal tabby point?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well am gonna make you all jealous , as I will be visiting next week, so I get to see this little wonderbar , cuddles for cosmills whoop whoop lol


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Arrh cute.How old were they there and is the cp a seal tabby point?


Both were around 4 weeks in these pics. The pointed is seal silver shaded point. (The colour is now clearly black and not seal brown in her face, ears & tail).


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Well am gonna make you all jealous , as I will be visiting next week, so I get to see this little wonderbar , cuddles for cosmills whoop whoop lol


Its the week after cm :ihih:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Its the week after cm :ihih:


Ooooooo yeah... See am that excited I have lost a week lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Both were around 4 weeks in these pics. The pointed is seal silver shaded point. (The colour is now clearly black and not seal brown in her face, ears & tail).


Do you think the two in the pics are sealpoint,not the best light I know but they could be choccy points but iv never seen the two side by side and they are jut 3 weeks at the min but I thought seal.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Ooooooo yeah... See am that excited I have lost a week lol


lol you on ale?


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Do you think the two in the pics are sealpoint,not the best light I know but they could be choccy points but iv never seen the two side by side and they are jut 3 weeks at the min but I thought seal.


At first I though seal, but this one pic showing the pawpads makes me lean to chocolate.


we love bsh's said:


> View attachment 111962


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lol you on ale?


Noooooooooooooo chocolate and catnip ... Ok vodka ... Hey I have calling girls Need something to help me sleep ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> At first I though seal, but this one pic showing the pawpads makes me lean to chocolate.


That's what I thought after seeing your kittens pads iv been told seal and choc are very close at this age.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Soooooooooo CUTE!!!! :001_tt1:

Awesome that you're keeping her, we can get to see her grow up and if you keep her as a breeding queen, we should see several more little fluffballs in time.... form an orderly queue, everyone!! :laugh::cornut:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cosmills said:


> noooooooooooooo chocolate and catnip ... Ok vodka ... Hey i have calling girls need something to help me sleep ...


chocolate...your kitty may be choccy cm


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Soooooooooo CUTE!!!! :001_tt1:
> 
> Awesome that you're keeping her, we can get to see her grow up and if you keep her as a breeding queen, we should see several more little fluffballs in time.... form an orderly queue, everyone!! :laugh::cornut:


I have another boy that may carry LH going to gene test him.Well they already have his dna just got to call them get them to run another test on him


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> chocolate...your kitty may be choccy cm


Double bonus .... Time will tell ... Will be happy either way ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Double bonus .... Time will tell ... Will be happy either way ...


That's good


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

You are one very lucky lady WLBSH that kitten is lush! Cosmills your kitten looks beautiful too (infact the whole litter plus sooty and sweep are) I'm getting serious kitten envy


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Milly13 said:


> You are one very lucky lady WLBSH that kitten is lush! Cosmills your kitten looks beautiful too (infact the whole litter plus sooty and sweep are) I'm getting serious kitten envy


Aha just the person I wanted to talk to.Can you make two more posts so I can pm you.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

They are soooo adorable


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chloe1975 said:


> They are soooo adorable


thankyou


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Milly13 said:


> You are one very lucky lady WLBSH that kitten is lush! Cosmills your kitten looks beautiful too (infact the whole litter plus sooty and sweep are) I'm getting serious kitten envy


Thanks Millie she will be a wonderful addition to our family ... Am a very lucky lass... One more this year and that's me done ... Hopefully Rosie will give me a nice little girl


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I loveeee BLHs That kitten is yummilicious! BLHs are rather popular here and the price is higher too but unfortunately, still not recognised (registered as XLH). I hope they'll recognise it one day as it is hideously cute.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I havejust took swabs from mum and dad so we will find out if its possible for them to throw a LH.


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Aha just the person I wanted to talk to.Can you make two more posts so I can pm you.


Sorry just seen this. Will do


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Aha just the person I wanted to talk to.Can you make two more posts so I can pm you.





Cosmills said:


> Thanks Millie she will be a wonderful addition to our family ... Am a very lucky lass... One more this year and that's me done ... Hopefully Rosie will give me a nice little girl


You say done... I'll be reminding you of that lol


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Don't know what happened there with the double quote sorry!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh holy smoke! They are LUSH! Kitty broodiness at an all time high!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Milly13 said:


> Sorry just seen this. Will do


pm sent.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Milly13 said:


> You say done... I'll be reminding you of that lol


Well if a perfectly marked bi colourpoint comes along I might... Lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Well if a perfectly marked bi colourpoint comes along I might... Lol


Ill let you know Breeze was put to billy possibly tabby bi points


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Ill let you know Breeze was put to billy possibly tabby bi points


Do you just want my bank details and take wot you want lol ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Do you just want my bank details and take wot you want lol ...


Go on then :ihih:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Go on then :ihih:


You do put ideas into my head lol ... I will just keep telling myself that I have been good and stuck to my plans... Lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> You do put ideas into my head lol ... I will just keep telling myself that I have been good and stuck to my plans... Lol


Iv been trying that too.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Ill let you know Breeze was put to billy possibly tabby bi points


Tabby points are gorgeous! I'm not so keen on the darker colourpoints in any breed, like seal or chocolate (can't see the cat's face, lol!!) but I love the lighter cps like tabby, tortie, red or blue point...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Really I love the darker pointed cats I think it makes their blue eyes stand out more,ooooooh yummy


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Tabby points are gorgeous! I'm not so keen on the darker colourpoints in any breed, like seal or chocolate (can't see the cat's face, lol!!) but I love the lighter cps like tabby, tortie, red or blue point...


Chocolate tabby points are to die for ... All mine are have tabby in them... I adore them ... Well I adore all colourpoints


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww bless I use to have a blue varient called sullen very cute


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

That's the blue point male reserved.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> That's the blue point male reserved.


Whoop whoop


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i like the darker colourpoints best, the seals chocolates, i also like the blues and lilacs.  you dont see many variants in the colourpoints advertised, good job or i would be tempted to snap them all up hahaha._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Who says breeders make money? Another dent in the piggy bank of £108 on tests.

But I cant wait to find out if mum and dad carry LH im kind of hoping they or at least 1 doesn't. Cause for 1 if they do the lilac bi point who I was going to keep for shownin (whos also now looking variant) wont be getting showed I will be gutted it was the only bi point in the litter plus and kittens born from a variant cant be shown so im seriously thinking of letting both variants (if they are) go as its not going to add what I want to my breeding.

Also if parents do turn out to carry the LH then ill have to test both kittens to be sure they are variants and not just have an overly long coat that may change in a few weeks.

So colliemerles..you got room for another if they are :ihih:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> *So colliemerles..you got room for another if they are* :ihih:


Think she'll need both to even up numbers


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Think she'll need both to even up numbers


Do you think she'll say BOGOFF...buy one get one free he he.

Oh and the results could be back as early as tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

just rang Langfords to chase DD test.. they are doing a run today, so if yours are in you should get them emailed today

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> just rang Langfords to chase DD test.. they are doing a run today, so if yours are in you should get them emailed today
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Yes they have my tests but she told me they are testing tomorrow but I thought I was Tuesdays they test on.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Who says breeders make money? Another dent in the piggy bank of £108 on tests.
> 
> But I cant wait to find out if mum and dad carry LH im kind of hoping they or at least 1 doesn't. Cause for 1 if they do the lilac bi point who I was going to keep for shownin (whos also now looking variant) wont be getting showed I will be gutted it was the only bi point in the litter plus and kittens born from a variant cant be shown so im seriously thinking of letting both variants (if they are) go as its not going to add what I want to my breeding.
> 
> ...


_cat carrier ready, check.
purse in hand check
train ticket check
shoes and coat on check
on my way. yippeeeeeeeeeeeee......_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _cat carrier ready, check.
> purse in hand check
> train ticket check
> shoes and coat on check
> on my way. yippeeeeeeeeeeeee......_


Lol,really I am so sure they are variants I cat ardly see a kitten under all the fluff


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_SQUEEEEEEEEEELLLLLL, " runs off to check her bank balance "  
doing the happy dance .:ihih:.....
you can show variants with tica im sure, if they are variants and not just over fluffy kittens, 
keep me posted, cant wait to find out lol._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _SQUEEEEEEEEEELLLLLL, " runs off to check her bank balance "
> doing the happy dance .:ihih:.....
> you can show variants with tica im sure, if they are variants and not just over fluffy kittens,
> keep me posted, cant wait to find out lol._


Yeah you can show them at tica I could duel register them but it becomes very expensive and the hobby is expensive enough as it is.

Yes ill let you know when i know


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Yeah you can show them at tica I could duel register them but it becomes very expensive and the hobby is expensive enough as it is.
> 
> Yes ill let you know when i know


_oh right, i only go to shows to watch so dont really know the ins and outs of it, but yes let me know if they are variants......_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _oh right, i only go to shows to watch so dont really know the ins and outs of it, but yes let me know if they are variants......_


There is nothing to stop new owners registering them with tica I reckon they'd do well on the bench as they look very nice cats.

I wish the GCCF would take a leaf out of tics's book would make so many more things possible.

Eta,not sure if its the breeder who would have to register them Iv never done it so not sure.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> There is nothing to stop new owners registering them with tica I reckon they'd do well on the bench as they look very nice cats.
> 
> I wish the GCCF would take a leaf out of tics's book would make so many more things possible.
> 
> Eta,not sure if its the breeder who would have to register them Iv never done it so not sure.


I registered my BLH queen to TICA myself, she's originally in a German independent registry.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> I registered my BLH queen to TICA myself, she's originally in a German independent registry.


Oh right thanx for that


----------

